# More useful the more I use it



## wunderaa (May 15, 2012)

agreed. one of my most used tools!


----------



## marvkaye48 (Apr 14, 2015)

I popped for the 12" kit and the little 3" guy as well, just love these things, they make laying out such a breeze. Only problem was I couldn't imagine them bouncing around in a tool drawer so CNC'ed a case for them, thought I'd share it here and that someone might like it. Neo magnets keep the rules in place and the case closed without external latches… storage is provided for the kit's 0.5mm mechanical pencil and extra leads as well. I'm much happier now knowing these babies are protected. Incra Rules! (pun totally intended)


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Sweet!

I now have a new project to make. Thanks Marv,

Wayne


----------



## WillSticht (Mar 7, 2019)

However I have used the all parts of the equipment that has only scale for the cutting and for the straight lines. More useful equipped I have got which it does edubirdie work with the some changes and the cutting with the help of the accurate merging of the parts.


----------

